# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Sonja bakker

## jose

Hallo .

Even een vraagje aan jullie?
Doet er iemand van jullie lijnen afvallen met sonja bakker?
ik doe het al 6weken en ban al ruim 3 kilo en 6 ons afgevallen.
Wie heeft er zin om mee te doen?
Ik hoor het wel.

groetjes jose.

----------


## Den=)

Wow netjes hoor  :Smile:  
Ik kan het echt niet,, veel te veel wat je van haar moet eten  :Wink:  

Ga zo door hea!!

----------


## Yv

Heb gehoord dat het niet een echt dieet is, maar een ander manier van leven. Is dat ook echt zo?

----------


## Den=)

Dat niet echt.. Want je eet eig te weinig enne.. Tja, veel mensen vallen na Sonja Bakker toch wel terug..
maar door t zo te verwoorden is ze wel beroemd geworden!!

----------


## Alex

Hier vindt je wel goede achtergrond informatie over het Sonja Bakker dieet: https://happyhealthy.nl/sonja-bakker-dieet/

----------

